# Attaching plastic to wood



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All!

Question for the group. What adhesive do you use to attach Wood to Styrene? 

I'm asking for a friend, I'm not into scratch building just yet, He is using bass wood to make his walls, roof, etc. He would like to use a textured Styrene for the outside of the walls and use clear plastic, glued to the inside of the wood to look like glass in the windows. Nothing he is using is working. It will not hold or it discolors the clear plastic for the windows.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I realize this sounds pretty simple, but..........WOODLAND SCENICS Scenic Glue!
Sure, you can "make your own", etc., for less, but I've never been let down with this product.
I've scratch built several items from a combination of wood and plastic using WS Scenic Glue and it works like a dream.
I've also used it to glue down at least 300 figures, hundreds of trees, plaster, and "whatever" during the past three years.
With a Hobby Lobby 40% off coupon it's pretty cheap and I trust it to work.
Good luck,
Bob

P.S. It does NOT dry quick, like super glue, but when it's dry it holds!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Simple works for me sir. What kind of dry time do you give it? BTW I love HobbyLobby!! Those coupons are easy to get and save lots of cash


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Is this the glue you are referring to?

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/A198/page/1


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

No.
It comes in a taller plastic bottle (8 oz., I think) with a black cap on top.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This one maybe?

http://chicagolandtoysandhobbies.com/Scenic-Glue-8oz-by-Woodland-Scenics-(WOOS190)-WOOS190/?gclid=CPnIrpn6hb0CFYN0Ogod4g0ABg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I Am Fasha said:


> Simple works for me sir. What kind of dry time do you give it? BTW I love HobbyLobby!! Those coupons are easy to get and save lots of cash


I usually let it dry overnight because most of the work on my layout takes place between 
4pm and 7pm and I'm finished for the day.
The other thing I like about it is that it dries clear, so you don't have to get in a knot about a little dab too much. But, a little dab will do ya'.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Good to know Raleets, check out the post just about your last post with a link. Is that the one you use?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I Am Fasha said:


> This one maybe?
> 
> http://chicagolandtoysandhobbies.com/Scenic-Glue-8oz-by-Woodland-Scenics-(WOOS190)-WOOS190/?gclid=CPnIrpn6hb0CFYN0Ogod4g0ABg


YES, that's the one.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ty!!!!!!


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Coat the contact point of the wood with some CA and let it dry. This seals the wood fibers. Once dry, you can use CA to bond the wood to the styrene easily and permanently.

Mark.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I Am Fasha said:


> This one maybe?
> 
> http://chicagolandtoysandhobbies.com/Scenic-Glue-8oz-by-Woodland-Scenics-(WOOS190)-WOOS190/?gclid=CPnIrpn6hb0CFYN0Ogod4g0ABg


LOL.
That hobby shop is just a few min down the road from me. Don't shop there too often though because of city taxes


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

For me, it depends on the application. 

For large flat surfaces, water base contact cement.

Small cross-sections that will be under some stress, five minute epoxy.

CA will work, as applied and mentioned above by someone, and I use that method a lot, but it will not handle any stress.

I also use Aileen's Tacky Glue, similar to the Woodland Scenics product mentioned above. It is good when the joint needs a little flexibility, but it does not stick well to slick smooth plastic. Rough up the plastic to have any strength at all.

Just my opinions, based on my experiences.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

I used what I use for everything else ...Lepage wood glue express dries in 10 min clear (I give it a bit longer)


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Mark R. said:


> Coat the contact point of the wood with some CA and let it dry. This seals the wood fibers. Once dry, you can use CA to bond the wood to the styrene easily and permanently.
> 
> Mark.


Thats good in Mark, I will pass it along to my friend to try until he can try the other stuff.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

NV and Mid, thanks for the info as well, I will pass that along also.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Anytime I'm gluing plastic, I always rough-up the surface with a little sandpaper. Most of the time, when I need a 'fast' seal, I use hot glue. 

D.A.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Model Train Structures said:


> Anytime I'm gluing plastic, I always rough-up the surface with a little sandpaper. Most of the time, when I need a 'fast' seal, I use hot glue.
> 
> D.A.


Interesting MTS.... Never considered hot glue. :appl:


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah whatever you do don't try to use super glue like I did one time on a plastic kit
There is some kind of chemical in it and it hazes/fogs out all the clear windows:laugh:


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

There are formulas of CA that do not fog clear windows, you can get them at RC car hobby shops, but I have only seen it in the thin version.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Try Zap- a- Gap CA. Good for mostly an material. I use it a lot to mate different composites.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info and suggestions everyone!


----------

